# Female Stray Cat= Pregnant?



## Faith (Sep 28, 2004)

Recently we had a female stray cat wander up and we think she may be pregnant. This morning when i went out to feed her she was asleep and she had this HUGE bulge on her side i touched it and it felt pretty hard. Then she got up to get fed and the bulge went back into her belly when she was standing but i could still feel it if i tried. She has been here a couple weeks so is this a sign of pregnany?


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

A stray cat with a hard belly sound like a pregnant cat to me  Bring her inside! When they are that big, they are bound to have babies soon. Take her to the vet also!

Good Luck!
Abhay


----------



## Faith (Sep 28, 2004)

Well we are going to the vet this saturday anyways to get our dogs their heartworm shots so we will just take her along. She just got vaccinated a couple weeks ago do you think that could have hurt the babies? Also i though she would have protruding nipples but she doesnt?


----------



## Faith (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh i left some stuff out. We have named her Faith and she is an indoor/outdoor cat. She stays inside while we are home but when we arent she goes outside as we havent gotten her completely litter trained yet. How will i know when she is in labour?


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Cats that are pregnant should NOT be vaccinated. I have no idea why, but they never should be. If she is indoor/outdoor, most likely she will go and hide when she is outside and have the babies. Then you may never see her again. Lock her in the bathroom until she knows how to use the litter-box. DO NOT LET HER OUTSIDE!!! 

Abhay


----------



## Faith (Sep 28, 2004)

Now im worried. You say she shouldnt be vaccinated and shouldnt be outside...  Well the vet never even said anything about her might being pregnant so wouldnt he say we should wait until we know if she is pregnant or not? And another thing is she isnt really allowed inside all the time because my dad didnt want to keep her but now he is ok with it. I will talk to him when he gets home from work. He probably wont be happy that she might be pregnant. Is there anyway i can put a stethescope(sp?) on her stomach and try to hear heart beats or anything?


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Most vets won't feel their stomach unless you ask them. Vets can't tell until they are 5 weeks along...so she may not even be that far along if she is. I would say wait about a month and you should know for sure.

Take Care  
Abhay


----------



## Faith (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks for all your help. I will update on saturday once we go to the vet and tell yall if she is in fact pregnant. I hope she isnt because there are so many kittens and cats in the world who already dont have homes and i dont want to add more.


----------



## Faith (Sep 28, 2004)

Ok well we called the vet and he told us to bring her in friday and if she isnt prenant then he will spay her and we will get her back monday. He told us he thinks she is too young to have kittens but things can happen.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

They can get pregnant as young as 4 months. Remember, if you don't want the kittens aborted, don't get her spayed yet. VETS CAN'T TELL IF A CAT IS PREGNANT UNTIL AT LEAST 4-5 WEEKS ALONG!!!

Take Care,
Abhay


----------



## Faith (Sep 28, 2004)

Well our vet knows that if she is pregnant he isnt to abort the babies.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Okay, but one vet doesn't think Malika is pregnant, but I know that they can't even tell until 5 weeks along(that is what my vet told me). So I am not risking having Malika(possibly pregnant foster cat) spayed, since they have to abort once they open up the cat.

Take Care,
Abhay


----------



## Faith (Sep 28, 2004)

He told us he would do untrasound on her first and if he had any reservations he wouldnt spay her.


----------



## Faith (Sep 28, 2004)

Good news: They did an ultrasound and didnt see anything so they went ahead and opened her up and she wasnt pregnant so they apayed her. She will come home on moday!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Well that's great to hear!! Good for you for taking her in!


----------

